# Snakes + heterochromia



## waffledacat (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello! I am new to the forum and thought I'd make my first post about something interesting. 

SO, a couple months ago I purchased a female cinnamon X black pastel (8 ball). I LOVE this female. Very unique personality . . . but anyway, every time I look at her I can tell there is something strange about her eyes but could never figure it out. If any of you have never seen one in person, this "super form" has VERY dark eyes but sometimes when the light hits her I can see almost blue/gray sliver. 

All I know/remember from the breeder is that she same from a cinni x lesser X black pastel 

ANyway, just wondering if this is normal for the mutation or if she may have heterochromia . . .? Would love to see pictures of any other herps with the same funky mutation


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

As far as I can tell they just look like normal eyes, sorry - that or mine all have special eyes too :2thumb: they remind me of ball bearings, usually black but when the light hits them just right they're super shiny!


----------



## Jamie XVX (Nov 24, 2014)

You've only pictured one eye so it could theoretically be complete heterochromia idiris, but that's not what you're describing.

Doesn't look like sectored hetermochromia iridis though. Just looks like the light revealing the actual colour of your snakes eyes. You can tell for sure by shining a bright light directly onto the eye, but don't, because your snake will hate you.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

It's more likely refraction. To be considered hetermochromia iridis there would have to be a separate colour in each eye or a diffusion of two colours.


----------



## Jorge77 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey clumsyoaf I don’t think Heterochromia eyes look like normal eyes, don’t have you seen some people who have completely different colored eyes? Take a look at Kate Bosworth’s eyes!!


----------



## mimiikri (Oct 17, 2017)

*Ayyyy*

This is very old buT mine actually does have heterochromia!!


----------



## akshey1711 (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi this information is good i will check it and i will sonn informed you that it is good or not thank you


----------

